# Aristo C-16 running problems



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

Why does my C-16 run Jerky ?  And No , the answer is not because I'm standing near it  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Track is clean ,other engines run fine. Cleaned the wheels good, are the contacts inside the engine block ? How Do I get to them ?

Thanks, Bryan


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Go to the AristoCraft web site and you can download the exploded drawings that show the assembly and parts.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a jerky running critter and when I added power pickups to the trailing car and wired it to the engine, no more jerking. 

I have non-powered tenders and I added power pick to these and this improved my steam loco power pick up even on my LGB engines. 

Plastic frogs and traction tires give problems and extra pickups spread out to the tender gives great improvement for track powered locos.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerky? Thats something to beef about....


----------



## Rastun (Jan 4, 2008)

Your power pick-ups are rings screwed to the back side of the wheels which ride on the surface of the motor case. You may want to remove the wheels, one side at a time, to check those rings and the sides of the motorblock. 

Jack


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

I checked the diagram Todd, but that did not help me much to understand the problem. 

Thanks Dan, the tender has power pickups also. So I figured it must be in the engine. 

Thanks for the tip Jack ! I will check that out.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an LGB mogul that sometimes would run jerky and sometimes not.I just took the whole thing completely apart to install an RC system and I figured out that the cable connecting the tender to the loco had a break in it. It sometimes worked, and sometimes didn't.


----------

